# Started modding the Spec V



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, my baby is gonna roll 4000 miles tommorow. It is raining now but hopefully the weather holds so I can hit the track for the first time in the Spec. (If all goes well I will post times) 

Two weeks ago I put a Spec V sticker on my hatch under the SE-R. Then I bought and bolted in an audio fanatic RF Sub box and a RF 2.6 2 channel amp, all run off my Pioneer XM ready CD player. Today I took apart all my brakes and high temp painted the calipers and hangers bright red. Then I relocated the Knock sensor. Then removed my grille to de-badge it. (Looks much better all black IMO) Then I removed my resonator box in the fender well leading to the air box. I installed my Eurostyle antenna (much shorter, wider and better looking) Last but not least, not my favorite, but living in VT sucks so I bolted up my dad's old 15" Altima alloys with new snows. Thats all for now I think. Gotta save all winter for my AEM CAI, and Stromung exhaust. 

Even after driving it 50 or so miles today I noticed a difference with the knock sensor relocated. Also I have a little better intake "honk" when I get on the throttle. (Sounds pretty good for "stock")


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Well, Im back*

The track sucked bad to say the least. Me and a group of friends ran up to Napeirville in Canada. It literally started snowing on the way up  We almost scratched the whole idea but went anyway. They even started 4 hours late because of track drying and fun runs etc...But, there were mad cars there. No other Nissans though  Some Crazy fast Hondas and VW's were representing...WOW A couple turbo'd Type R integras, turbo'd Isuzu impulses, A very fast Turbo'd Civic hatch back, and a couple custom VR6 Turbos totally setup. The event was mainly geard towards the big american muscle though so us small import guys got screwed on runs. 

I took about 10 fun runs and had major traction problems. Very violent with the LSD of the Spec V. The track was moist and cold initially. I was also running smaller tires on Altima alloys. I basically sat there and roasted them in 3 gears and launched poopy. I got jipped on actual timed runs, my first run was 16.9 @ about 80MPH, and my second was 16.182 @ 88.727MPH. If I had the stock 17's on I am sure I would have hooked up and been in the mid 15's without a doubt. I do feel the difference though with the Knock sensor relocated and my resonator boxed removed. Much smoother off the line with crisper throttle response.

Oh well, thought I would share my day. I am sure next year will be way more fun when I do some real mods and get some damn slicks 

-Jason


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

WHAT THE ---- IS A RESONATOR BOX AND A KNOCK SENSOR? 

COULD YOU TAKE SOMEONE LIKE ME STEP BY STEP?

THANX,
VORACHO


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*No Problem*

The knock sensor has been discussed on here in great detail already so try using the search, thats what I did. It basically retards the timing when small ammounts of pinging or detonation occurs, BUT the Spec V Knock sensor is overly sensative and it is noticable on take off that the car is slower and not quite right. Even the harsh driveline vibrations set the damn thing off. After relocating and grounding mine back to the block I have noticed my take offs are much smoother and faster now.

As for the resonator box, I have not seen anyone on here discuss it, but it makes sense to me to ditch the stupid thing. All it is, is a large box that is in the fender-well behind the front bumper that quiets the resonant air going into the air box. Under your hood you will see a small snorkel behind the LF headlight that lets air into the air box. Hidden under the front bumper is the resonator box, and if you take it out all together it will provide you with another inlet to the bottom of the air box. It will also be much colder air because it is basically under the engine bay. Weather it adds HP or not I cannot prove. I mearly did this because eventually I will be getting an AEM Cold Air Intake setup, and this componenet would need to be removed anyway. PM me if you want some instructions on the "how to" on my resonator box mod.

Later

-Jason


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

voracho

LOSE THE CAPS LOCK.


----------

